

Svbtle for Wordpress - ricardorauch
http://gravityonmars.com/2012/03/28/svbtle-based-on-wordpress/
This is not the first post about Svbtle. It only tries to show how you can easily build the same product in WordPress. Go to GitHub to get this project.<p>THE INTERFACE<p>When I read about Svbtle just seemed to me to write great enter without stop from view. Having a list where these ideas “cooking” and another where the already published is just great. Only someone with experience doing great publications could accomplish this interface.<p>TECHNOLOGY BEHIND<p>Since I did not want to ignore the features already offered by WordPress and reinvent the wheel by creating a login system, writing (drafts and published), optimizations of queries, features that are not visible to the user’s eyes as the cache (WP Super Cache) , pushState (WP History.js) and minimize js and css files (BWP Minify).
======
jh3
So much publicity for Curtis over the last couple weeks.

~~~
samstave
Argh! I accidentally downvoted you when I meant to upvote you. Damn tiny
arrows on the phone and no ability to reverse votes. My digital apologies.

~~~
antidaily
Yeah, maybe it should be a circle you hover your mouse over for a second.

~~~
samstave
I have always thought this about the iPhone (and smartphones in general)

When you put your finger to the screen, it should "bubble zoom" clickable
links. and you could slide around to get the exact link you intend to.

Viewing pages with tiny clickables meant for the precision of the mouse is
infuriating.

~~~
craigmccaskill
Chrome (currently available as a beta on ICS android devices) does this.

~~~
hdevalence2
Unfortunately, the implementation is, in my experience, not very good, because
it's not consistent. Sometimes it shows up, and other times it doesn't, so you
can't rely on it, and you have to make sure that you click perfectly every
time in case it doesn't pop up. Which effectively negates the usefulness of
the feature.

------
pace
Incredible how Svbtle got popular and a creator who doesn't seem to be too
happy about its evolution. Good read on that
[http://therain.posterous.com/dustin-curtis-single-mistake-
wi...](http://therain.posterous.com/dustin-curtis-single-mistake-with-svbtle)

~~~
vikvik
I am very confused. The author of the article writes that svbtle could have
been the next tumblr. It's like saying my clean design html could have been
the future facebook.

I think svbtle has a clean design and a good interface, nothign more.

If my instincts here are wrong, then I have to question my understanding and
all the IT experience I have. I might be missing a big part of this svbtle and
obtvse controversy.

------
nullflux
Doesn't this defeat the purpose of using such a system? It's like installing
all of Windows 7 Ultimate just to run Notepad.

------
puppybeard
I like the look of it, and I like the idea behind it. It's not for me, but
it's still nice.

I don't see how it's supposed to be a Panacea though. Are there people out
there who have great difficulty blogging?

~~~
dpritchett
It's called writer's block and it's pretty much universal. The point is to
streamline the content creation process so that there are no distractions
between you and the work. Hopefully produce more and better work when you can
really focus on the craft. Once a blog post gets to the "nearly finished"
state _then_ you can deal with the 5000 options WordPress offers around every
post, such as tags and crosslinking old posts and formatting and url slugs and
and and...

~~~
sycren
I agree and sometimes its nice to have an uncluttered interface to work with.

I find it easier to work with a full screen minimalistic editor [1,2] when
writing than say word..

1 <http://www.codealchemists.com/jdarkroom/> 2 <http://www.ommwriter.com/>

------
alanh
This is great — solves the big problem that would keep me, personally, from
blogging on Svbtle, and a lesson I learned from my startup (see link):
Basically, new blog platforms kinda suck due to a lack of
features/interop/import/export/customizability. See:
<http://alanhogan.com/the-problem-with-new-blog-platforms> for the story.

------
nhebb
Using the same name makes it sound like it's a product of Curtis'. At least
Obtvse had the sense to use a different name.

------
j_c
Curtis' abilities surrounding marketing, PR and his brand has and will
continue to drive this product. Not the technology.

Copycats can build the technology, but that's it. All the aspects of the
product that have resulted it reaching the top of HackerNews are unfortunately
a lot harder to reproduce.

~~~
ssharp
> Curtis' abilities surrounding marketing, PR and his brand has and will
> continue to drive this product. Not the technology.

I wasn't sure who Curtis was, so I looked him up. From his own sites, it
wasn't apparent at all. I guess he is a superhero or villain, depending on
which site of his you look at.

So why is his brand so strong?

~~~
nullflux
Because he does two things really well that build huge brands around specific
people:

1\. Acts like he knows everything and acts like a polarizing, arrogant ass

(I've never met him, so who knows if he actually _is_ an arrogant ass. The
majority of people I have met that act like that seem not to be IRL. It's
often a persona.)

2\. Consistently writes blog posts that cause a lot of controversy (e.g. get
people fired, give more famous people you know a spotlight to write content
for you, etc.)

I'm not bashing Curtis with the above, even though my tone seems pejorative.
It's just true, and it's the same way most political talking heads and radio
personalities work. Curtis is basically something like the Howard Stern of the
YC set.

------
rkudeshi
Is this a WordPress theme or a modification of the backend admin view?

~~~
chrisguitarguy
It's a theme and an alternate admin area. From the code on github[1], it looks
like you drop the theme[2] in as normal (in `wp-content/themes`). Then you put
the `wp-svbtle` directory in the same directory as your wordpress install.

Doesn't really replace the built in WordPress admin area, just adds another
one.

1\. <https://github.com/gravityonmars/wp-svbtle> 2\.
[https://github.com/gravityonmars/wp-svbtle/tree/master/wp-
co...](https://github.com/gravityonmars/wp-svbtle/tree/master/wp-
content/themes/svltle)

------
philip1209
Did anybody try this in a multiuser Wordpress install?

